# Add level to power drill



## zjn12385 (Sep 26, 2012)

I need to drill a hole as straight down as possible. I know that there are power drills with levels built into them, but I don't want to buy a new power drill. So how do I attach a cross check or bullseye level to my drill so that the level is centered with the axis of my drill bit?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

when I need to drill a perpindicular hole, and don't feel i can do it accurately enough by eye, i'll hold a square next to the drill as i drill the hole and continually check. i sometimes even switch to the other axis to check my square there too. drill slow, so you don't get too far off too quickly that you can't correct.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

My drill has a bubble level, but it isn't very useful for woodworking purposes. I've heard drilling through the hole on a CD helps, as the mirrored surface helps you be sure your bit is straight.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A torpedo level and some duct tape is all you need. Seriously if you are having trouble drilling the vertical hole you could drill a hole in a piece of hardwood 1 1/2" to 2" thick with a drill press and use that as a guide to get your hole started. It would almost be like using a doweling jig.


----------



## zjn12385 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I think I'm good now.


----------

